# Bath Bomb Question



## gbtreasures (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there any substitute for citric acid in bath bombs?  I've read where ascorbic acid is not recommended due to discoloration caused by it; however it sounds like it would work as far as the fizzing goes.   I am having trouble finding citric acid  in a larger more economical size, and I'm trying to locate it locally before ordering online.    Interesting, I did find liquid citric acid, but cannot find any bath bomb recipes made from the liquid!  I probably could have had this in a larger quantity and very reasonable.  Any helpful insight on this would be appreciated!  Thank you kindly.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't help you find Citric Acid locally, but Brambleberry has it online:

http://www.brambleberry.com/supplies.html

If I understand correctly you can't make bath bombs out of liquid because it would make them start fizzing and you don't want that before you are ready to drop them in your tub.


----------



## Becky (Dec 6, 2007)

> If I understand correctly you can't make bath bombs out of liquid because it would make them start fizzing and you don't want that before you are ready to drop them in your tub.



It's the citric acid (dry form) that is set off by any other liquids and begins fizzing. 

I wonder if the liquid citric acid would have the same fizzy effect?


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, I see. Well that might be interesting then, to try the liquid form of it.


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 6, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> > If I understand correctly you can't make bath bombs out of liquid because it would make them start fizzing and you don't want that before you are ready to drop them in your tub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be more specific, it is the citric acid AND baking soda that causes the fizzing when liquid/water is added. You can't have the fizzing if you don't have both. My guess would be that liquid citric acid when added to the BS might start that fizzing reaction. But, if you were to add the liquid citric acid into the dry mixture very slowly, without letting the mixture get really wet, and stir very quickly, I wonder if that would not work? I'm just guessing as I am not familiar with liquid with citric acid.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2007)

> To be more specific, it is the citric acid AND baking soda that causes the fizzing when liquid/water is added. You can't have the fizzing if you don't have both.



Ditto!


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions/help with this!  I thought the fizzing effect would be premature, also, but now I'm curious to see if the liquid just MIGHT work??!      I am going to try it out,  hopefully this week-end, or the beginning of next week.  Just depends when I can pick up the liquid stuff.
I am also curious about using ascorbic acid to see if it really DOES work.  It seems to me that I may have seen ascorbic acid on a bath bomb label in a shop. Something else for me to check out.  Its amazing how I read the ingredients on everything now!   :wink:   I am full of wonderment!!    I now wonder if you can use ascorbic acid and a lesser amount of the citric acid - depending on availability.  These bombs are for my own use (maybe!).


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2007)

My guess is that the liquid citric would at the very least cause your bombs to swell up & become miss shaped and lumpy.


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 6, 2007)

You could be right on about the swelling, etc.  Frankly, I don't think it will work out.  On the other hand, I have to try it out!   :idea:   I have learned alot through cause and effect, so hang on, here goes.........


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, I should have paid more attention during Chemistry & math class... but I though... sheesh I know I will NEVER need this in the real world LMAO!


----------

